# Natural remedies for inner ear fluid?



## Homebirth_Mom216 (Oct 10, 2008)

My daughter (16 months) has been suffering from eczema since the end of January. At that same time she began digging at her ears. The doctor has said it is a fluid build up in her inner ear and that he recommends ear tubes in a couple of months if the fluid doesn't drain on its own. Does anyone have ideas of natural remedies to help get her inner ear to drain?

Thanks!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Anyone have any experience or advice for this mama?


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you have access to an herbalist in your area? PM me if you want help finding one. Herbal support could be very helpful, but the situation is too complicated for me to offer any herbal education on line. Working with someone face to face would be best.

FYI- Eczema plus fluid in ears makes me wonder about possible allergies.


----------



## lauren85 (Jul 18, 2014)

All of my children have eczema and each oe has resonded to different treatment. 

My first son had aqueous cream from 6weeks and oilatum in bath and ten oilatum cream - still does now at 4 - he was bathed everyday. 

My 2nd son could only be bathed every couple of days and requires oilatum in bath and cream and hydrocortisone on bad parts. 

My little girl also has bad eczema mainly on her neck and face. The oilatum did absolutely nothing for her and so after trying many different ones she is now on Aveeno in bath and aveeno cream. These are on prescripiton and work wonders - also works with my other 2 as well. She also gets worse the more she is bathed - like me her skin dries out with the water. So shge is only bathed every 2 or 3 days unless something else requires (sick from her reflux!) 

As for it going in eyes mouth etc I tend to use a small baby sponge and drain most of the bath water off the sponge and then smooth it over her face to limit the damage. My 2nd son however when not watched like a hawk will drink the bath water with it in it!! He does everything he can to drink it and we have tried everyting we can to stop it. 

Every baby is different and I think you need to try things until you find what works for your little one - good luck hope you get it sorted
Mummy to 3 amazing children


----------



## eliza86 (Jul 7, 2014)

DD#1 had chronic ear infections and had grommets inserted at 15mths.

Fast forward 6 months and she had what I thought was another ear infection. Doctors would not treat it as her ear did not seem infected though she had the same symptoms as before her grommets were inserted.

One night she accidently knocked her head and I had a bloody pus appear in her ear, by the next morning it was a continual flow of gross smelling pus practically pouring out of her ear.

A trip to the hospital didn't do much, they just started her on antibiotics and told me to see our GP if it didn't clear up, this continued on for 3 weeks.

Ultimately we ended up back at the ENT specialist and within a week she had the old grommets taken out, new ones inserted and adnoids as well.

I would be asking for a referral to an ENT specialist.


----------



## dkingoccer (Sep 23, 2014)

they just started her on antibiotics and told me to see our GP if it didn't clear up, this continued on for 3 weeks.


----------



## SolveMyProb (Oct 9, 2014)

Homebirth_Mom216 said:


> My daughter (16 months) has been suffering from eczema since the end of January. At that same time she began digging at her ears. The doctor has said it is a fluid build up in her inner ear and that he recommends ear tubes in a couple of months if the fluid doesn't drain on its own. Does anyone have ideas of natural remedies to help get her inner ear to drain?
> 
> Thanks!


Heard chiropractors can help. Please search for that. I am pretty sure someobody mentioned chiropractors can drain the ears


----------



## sandy111 (Dec 30, 2014)

Once that mucous become thick -- almost glue-like -- there is really nothing medically that can be done to thin it enough to facilitate drainage. It may end up being absorbed by the body over time (I have no idea if or even when this might happen), or your ENT may have to vaccuum it out using a suction device -- a more extensive procedure than just making a little hole. This may require a brief anesthesia for you, and perhaps the insertion of tubes.

Right now, the ENT may be just trying to buy some time to see if this effusion (fluid) will resolve spontaneously, but that hole that he made may quickly heal, and the middle ear fluid may reaccumulate again. You may end up having another procedure in the future to get that fluid out....


----------

